# What model crossfeed screw did I get?



## DoogieB (Jul 15, 2014)

On Ebay, I won an auction for a new shop-made crossfeed screw/nut for a large dial 9A.  The seller purchased the item but never used it for his lathe and I got a good deal on it.  I have a 1974 10K (Light 10) so I thought it would fit, but this is what I found when I tried a quick comparison.




I did some research and as far as I can tell the crossfeed should be the same on the 9/10K and the only two different lengths were for the small and big dials, with the big dials taking the longer screw.  Also found some plans on wswells website and it looks like my 10K is completely stock, with the bushing, which is the part behind the dial and screwed into the saddle body, at a standard length.

Kinda stumped, as I thought this would fit and it's a really nice part.  It's possible I could salvage it, as all the fiddly-bits (screw and gear) seem to be in order, just the knob-end would need to be redone for my lathe.


----------



## Earl (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: What model crossfeed part did I get screwed on?*

A couple years back,  I bought a "new, shop made crossfeed screw" for my heavy 10 (large dial).    I am not sure what mine fits but it looks very similar to the one you have.  I tried unsuccessfully to get an exchange -  there never seemed to be any others in stock.   Try in the next couple of weeks.   I really believe that the seller did not know what he had and was selling them, claiming that it fit whatever the buyer was looking for.

My camera doesn't work right now, but as soon as my daughter comes by I will have her get a picture.  The total length of my crossfeed screw is very close to 14 3/8.   the threaded part is 6 5/8 from the gear to the end of the threads.  the gear itself is about 2 1/4 inches and the shaft is just shy of 5 1/2 inches.    There is a new nut with it as well.    I think I paid somewhere around $150 for it.  I ended up refurbishing my old one with new acme thread stock I purchased from Steve Wells.   I don't know if he still sells that stuff or not.    I believe he has the instructions for the refurb on his web site.

Thinking about it made me think of the Southbend Milling fixture that I bought for my Heavy 10.   The words heavy 10 stirred a lot of interest on Ebay.   I think I paid almost $200 for it.  Turns out that is is for a smaller machine - a 9 inch or a 10k.   The spud where it mounts on the cross slide  is about 1.73" or something very close to that.   The seller was never heard from again.    I believe that was the last lathe part I bought on ebay.  It sits on a shelf in my office as a reminder.   

Earl


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe the screw you bought is for a lathe with a taper attachment.


----------

